# Which heavy leader do you prefer?



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Gday,

What sort of leader material you guys use offshore whether fluoro or regular,

I currently use black magic fluoro its pretty good for knot tightness but the heavy stuff is really stiff.

I make it work but I find knots are alot easier on heavy mono leader rather than this brand of fluoro.

Anything else I can give ago in the 30-60lb range, is fluoro worth it for inshore ?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Try sunline fc rock.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I find the 40 & 60lb black magic sometimes doesnt sinch up properly when I use a uni knot with a loop at the start, I normally get it right the second time but it doesn't like to slide much makes me wonder if I am getting the most out of my knots.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

I use either Berkley Trilene Big Game mono for 20lb and over and I've also started to use Yo-Zuri Hybrid - flouro-nylon fishing line (40lb.) for my leaders as well and find it has even better knot strength than the Trilene line.

I don't go pure fluoro leaders as I don't have a budget for it and have done just fine with these lines as leaders for the non-toothy critters.

-Kris


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Have you found YGK Galis Castman yet? Brilliant soft mono leader that knots well, casts great and is abrasion resistant. ;-) 
Available up to 170lb and beyond.

Black Magic feels more agricultural..


----------

